# Where can I find a good peptide source?



## KrakenGains

I'm not new to bodybuilding but I am new to using PED's.

I just purchased my first batch of peptides, about $200 worth of peptides, and I'm convinced that my batch is bunk. I purchased my peptides from geopeptides.com along with some letrozole and I'm not experiencing really anything. I've always had a large appetite prior to the administration of these peptides and so I don't think there's any difference in my appetite; I already slept okay and I still sleep okay; my joints are not aching like I was expecting them to; does this mean my batch is bunk?

Since this is my first batch I do not know if I am just expecting too much or that the peptides I got are just bunk. I was honestly expecting dramatic changes alongside the administration of these peptides.

------------------------

Basically, what I'm looking for working peptides. 

*So my question is, where can I get:*


Hexarelin
GHRP-2
CJC1295 (w/o DAC)
Letrozole
Ipamorelin

That WORKS as it is supposed to. Am I just expecting too much from the batch I have been on? Keep in mind that I have been on it only for two days and have not had any side-effects just yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Definitely expecting too much.  Peptides are a waste of money imo.  They really don't do much but allegedly optimize your natural GH levels.  Which isn't that much anyway.


----------



## KrakenGains

Do you know of anywhere online or offline that I could purchase something that raises my GH by a lot?

And why do you say peptides aren't worth it? What would be worth it?


----------



## PillarofBalance

KrakenGains said:


> Do you know of anywhere online or offline that I could purchase something that raises my GH by a lot?
> 
> And why do you say peptides aren't worth it? What would be worth it?



Peptides don't raise your GH.  Only injecting growth will do that.

Would you take tribulus to raise your test cause that's basically the equivalent of peptides for growth hormone.  

I wouldn't recommend peptides to my worst enemy. Nasty Chinese shit and nobody knows what's in it.

Nobody is gonna tell you where to buy actual GH from here.


----------



## KrakenGains

I'm not attempting to advertise. But does this look like a legitimate source of hgh?

No links!  Feel free to ask about the source in the uncensored section, but not here...


----------



## lotus

KrakenGains said:


> I'm not attempting to advertise. But does this look like a legitimate source of hgh?
> 
> No links!  Feel free to ask about the source in the uncensored section, but not here...



I would suggest you read pillarofbalance post again- he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## rwd3971

I purchased  from geopeptides they rip you off, if you buy liquid clomid or nolva and it doesn't taste like freaking hell then it is bunk


----------



## donjuanelite

I have used peptides before when I repped a company now out of business. They gave me a shit ton to use. Thry were effective for some fat loss and muscle pumps, better sleep, and some size. With diet and training of course. They worked decently, nothing like aas or anything but worked. 

I would say, gh would be far better and more bang for your buck. Plus 3-5 injections ed is just too.damn many with them. 

Eventually Ill get some gh from my source. Overall the free peptides were decent but not worth the $ IMO.

SARMs also were not a bad thing to use inbetween cycles and shit, but they too are pricey and not as effective as test etc obviously


----------



## glycomann

Geopeptides are fake. It's getting tough to get peptides these days due to Feds cracking down.


----------



## Youngblood1984

the only thing I can really say is that I have used melanotan express for a couple different things and one I did seems to get results from was the ghrp-2 , im not sure with the rest of there products but I can vouch for that. but this time around im not spending my money on it anymore , you really don't know what's in it that's the thing ! im vary cautious anymore what I put into my body and this time around im going to try and not make it more complicated then what it needs to be and just run with it ....


----------



## amygdyla

I feel like I've missed something critical researching peptides.  I've read several studies that appeared to indicate that peptides like CJC 1295 makedly increased IGF1 and showed significant increases in muscle mass.  I understand that there may be no legitimate sources of this, but in theory, it appears that some of these should actually be very effective.  What have I missed?  Are there studies contradicting this out there that I've missed?


----------



## Dukie333

Well I'm glad I found this thread! I was wondering about peptides and now I know I'm not interested.


----------



## ECKSRATED

amygdyla said:


> I feel like I've missed something critical researching peptides.  I've read several studies that appeared to indicate that peptides like CJC 1295 makedly increased IGF1 and showed significant increases in muscle mass.  I understand that there may be no legitimate sources of this, but in theory, it appears that some of these should actually be very effective.  What have I missed?  Are there studies contradicting this out there that I've missed?



Who were the studies done by, the owner of the peptide company? Don't waste your money. If anything get some testosterone and be a man.


----------



## Strong1234

Can anyone tell me if you've ordered recently from geopeptides.com?  I ordered over 10 days ago and did a wire transfer and haven't got the products, haven't received return emails, phone calls, or text msg.  Please give insight if possible


----------



## Aoutest

Strong1234 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you've ordered recently from geopeptides.com?  I ordered over 10 days ago and did a wire transfer and haven't got the products, haven't received return emails, phone calls, or text msg.  Please give insight if possible



No I have not ordered from geopeptides. IMHO the sources to trust are 1st level: bitcoin only and 2nd level: WU & MG with a secret. Wire transfer opens everyone up to scrutiny. This above relates to AAS i.e.  I controlled substances. With regards to peptides, they are mostly research chemicals so ideally you'd just pay with a credit card so you can get the peptides to continue your clinical trials on your rats. I personally would look to Canada. Damned Canadians  They have great research gear. They have great women! They are the least of the scammers in my experience.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Why not sarms? 

Also mk677 doubles GH


----------



## Jay

I can help you - good anabolic source is steroidsfax.com


----------



## RustyShackelford

Peptides are a waste.


----------



## rains

Everybody has diffirent standard of good source and that depends on you.Find a reliable supplier and little dosage.


----------



## HardBody

geopeptides is junk.  I just tried a new site as my old source doesnt seem to be taking payments--transaction went smoothly  americanresearchlabs.com



ordered some melanotan---anyone have any advice on what to do about the nausea??? Ugh


----------



## Bro Bundy

changlandhgh said:


> we have them offered.Contact me.  Wechat: cqcq1112  MP: 0086 177 8655 9812  ICQ: 718178052  Email: sales01(at)changlandtech(dot)com


go fuk your mother scum bag


----------

